# Training and Hypertrophy ? Gain Size!



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Everyone knows what a muscle is, right? Hmmm???or do they? Muscles comprise the majority of our body weight, and are responsible for all body movement. In fact there are approximately 650 muscles in your body. There are three different types of muscle tissue in the human body: cardiac muscle, which is only in the heart; [...]

*Read More...*


----------

